# Abwesenheitsmeldung???



## Olli.P (29. Nov. 2006)

*
Hallo,

ich hätte da mal 'ne frage:

könnte man hier im Forum eigentlich so eine Abwesenheitsmeldung mit einbauen, so wie sie auch in einigen Messengern zur verfügung steht???? 

Dann müsste man sich nicht immer abmelden und anschliessend wieder neu einloggen 

bitte bitte macht das doch mal bei gelegenheit wenn das geht......  

Die meisten haben doch sowiso 'ne Fatterrate und fahren nich jedesmal den PC runter wenn sie hier nicht mehr eingeloggt sind oder sie  stöbern und gucken mal woanders....*


----------



## Annett (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Abwesenheitsmeldung???*

Hallo Olaf,

schon mal das Autologin versucht? Ist zwar nicht ganz dass, was Du jetzt meinst, aber auch ganz praktisch. 
Dabei mußt Du nur in dem Kästchen beim Einloggen ein Häckchen machen und jedes Mal, wenn Du auf das Forum surfst bist Du automatisch "drin". 
Natürlich solltest Du dann das "Abmelden" weglassen, also einfach nur die andere Seite ansurfen oder den Browser schließen.

Die Liste "Wer ist online" wirft Dich nach 15 Minuten Inaktivität m.W.n. eh raus


----------



## Dr.J (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Abwesenheitsmeldung???*

Genauso ist es  nach 15 min biste Geschichte 

@Olaf 
mach es so, wie Annett beschrieben. Das dürfte in etwa deinem Wunsch entsprechen.


----------



## Thorsten (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Abwesenheitsmeldung???*

 Ideen habe die Leuts..........

Komm mal Abends in den Chat, dann kannste dich auf "Abwesend" klicken.

Ansonsten siehe Annett!


----------



## Olli.P (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Abwesenheitsmeldung???*

*ja, ja,

das stinkt nach Arbeit für die Techniker??......  

 Ich brauch hier bei meinem Browser nix schliessen ich surfe mit "TABS" 

schon mal gehört 




























bestimmt



















oder 



























doch nicht


























Na dann eben die Automatik *


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Abwesenheitsmeldung???*

Mensch Olaf - wir surfen doch och mit Tabs. Auch Thorsten - nur das seine Tabs genau genommen Corega Tabs heisen. Aber zurück zum Thema:

Autologin nutzen -> Browser oder Tab auf = angemeldet -> Browser oder Tab zu = abgemeldet -> fertig!

Welchen Sinn sollte es nebeher machen, als registrierter User als Gast zu erscheinen? Nutz Autologin, und wenn dich keiner stören soll - Tab oder Browser zu und fertsch.  

Übrigens: welche Techniker? Wir haben nur mich - und das ist gut so!


----------



## Thorsten (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Abwesenheitsmeldung???*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: welche Techniker? Wir haben nur mich - und das ist gut so!



Gott sei Dank!!!!! :beeten:

Zwei deiner Sorte verkraftet *kein* Forum.1


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Abwesenheitsmeldung???*


----------

